# Diámetro de cable para Soldadora



## elaerico (Ago 25, 2009)

Buenas. Tengo un problema, una duda...
Compré una soldadora de arco eléctrico (electrica) de 150A. La cuestion es que luego de comprarla me di cuenta q con la instalación eléctrica que tengo en la casa no la puedo usar porque no tengo toma a tierra, los cables son viejísimos, y salta el disyuntor cuando la uso. La toma tierra ya la hice, ahora me falta tirar 2 cables desde el medidor hasta el enchufe donde voy a usar la soldadora. Necesito 20 m de cable, 20 para el neutro y 20 para el vivo, pero necesito saber que diametro de cable necesito. La soldadora consume 150A, y creo que la tension de salida es de 40v máximo, asi que calculé que es de 6000W, por lo que serían mas o menos 27A, pongamos 30A porque seguro que no son 6000W en la entrada, seguro que es un poco más. ¿Qué diámetro de cable necesitaría para usar la soldadora?
Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## ELIUSM (Ago 25, 2009)

El típico cable de 2,5 es para 16A.

Aquí un amigo me está diciendo que el cable número 12 o 14 están bien para eso. No sé bien dónde conseguir eso, pero en una tienda multihogar no creo.

Saludos!


----------



## elaerico (Ago 25, 2009)

Mmm, muchas gracias, pero alguien sabría decirme las formulas para calcular el diámetro necesario?


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 26, 2009)

Hola
Lo primero que debes hacer es Calcular la corriente que circulará por el Primario de la soldadora a la máxima corriente en el secundario. Falta en tu mensaje a qué voltaje está conectado el primario (asumo 120 Vac.).
Así que:

Ep/Es = Np/Ns = Is/Ip = RT (Relación De Transformación).
Ep = 120 V. (Yo Asumo).
Es = 40 V. (Según Tu Mensaje)
Ep/Es = 120/40 = 3RT. Según Las Formulas Arriba Is/Ip debe ser = 3RT Asi Que:
150/3 = 50 Ip. Por el primario pasarán 50 A. 
Según las tablas tabulares de AWG, un cable que soporte esa corriente aunado a la longitud de él sin mayores perdidas es el AWG Calibre 8.
Pero claro podría utilizarse el AWG Calibre 10 ya que probablemente pocas veces se trabajará a 150 Amp.

Las tablas tabulares de AWG, las puedes encontrar en Google.
Los calculos de Ep/Es....... Las puedes localizar en el foro como algo que diga +- diseño de transformadores.

Saludos
A sus ordenes.


----------



## marcelocordobes (Dic 29, 2021)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola
> Lo primero que debes hacer es Calcular la corriente que circulará por el Primario de la soldadora a la máxima corriente en el secundario. Falta en tu mensaje a qué voltaje está conectado el primario (asumo 120 Vac.).
> Así que:
> 
> ...


*H*ola Mrcarlos*.
T*engo la misma consulta y pido tu opinion.
*T*u asumiste el voltaje del primario como 120*V. ¿ *En que país usan tension de 120*V* para uso domestico?*.
A*quí en argentina usamos 220*V.
C*reo que en mi caso debería usar 220*V*. Mi soldadora tiene una intensidad variable asi que el rango máximo es 210*A.
E*n el dato de la tension de salida solo tengo la tensión en vacío 80*V*. la potencia en linea 6,5 kva. entonces los cálculos serian= 220/80=2,75*.*
210/2,75=76,36 a de intensidad en el primario entonces corresponde un cable de diámetro 5,8mm.*.
¿ T*u que opinas?*, ¿ E*stas de acuerdo con estos cálculos?


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 30, 2021)

marcelocordobes dijo:


> *¿ *En que país usan tension de 120*V* para uso domestico?*.*


Con decirte que hay paises que tienen ambas tensiones de red a eleccion (110V y 220V), te imaginaras la cantidad de paises que usan voltajes diferentes, cada uno con sus normas...

Por otro lado, la cuenta parece correcta. Desconozco el ancho de los cables, pero si miraste alguna tabla, entonces deberia estar bien


----------



## marcelocordobes (Dic 30, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Con decirte que hay paises que tienen ambas tensiones de red a eleccion (110V y 220V), te imaginaras la cantidad de paises que usan voltajes diferentes, cada uno con sus normas...
> 
> Por otro lado, la cuenta parece correcta. Desconozco el ancho de los cables, pero si miraste alguna tabla, entonces deberia estar bien


hola dj t3
ahi subi la tabla que use. Fíjate que tambien tenia el dato 5,6 kva. entonces tambien podríamos decir 5600/220= 29.54 yo diría 30a. ok para esta intensidad tenemos casi 4mm de diámetro de cable. Y entonces?, tenemos dos resultados. tu que dices acerca de esto?


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 30, 2021)

Me imagino que los 210A son de cortocircuito, o sea que solo están presentes por el instante que el electrodo hace contacto con el metal, luego se crea el arco voltaico.
De ahi en mas, ya tendrias que esperar a alguien con mas experiencia que yo


----------



## marcelocordobes (Dic 30, 2021)

El soldador tiene un regulador y puedo elegir la intensidad de 5 a 210amperes. Por lo general no uso 210 y como máximo uso hasta 140 a. Pero tengo que prever que en caso de usar el máximo, el cable tiene que soportar para proveer energía al soldador


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 30, 2021)

marcelocordobes dijo:


> *" ¿ *En que país usan tension de 120*V* para uso domestico?*"*


Hola a todos , a titulo de pura curiosidad aca por eses pagos (Brasil) las tensiones de RED Electrica disponibles para uso domestico es de 127Vac o 220Vac @ 60Hz.
Eso si debe al facto que nuestra RED Electrica es 220Vac trifasica , asi tenemos 127 Vac entre Fase y Neutro y 220Vac entre Fases.
Ya en Argentina la RED es 380Vac trifasico , asi hay 220Vac entre Fase y Neutro.
Creo que la RED en EEUU es 110Vac , digo eso porque casi todos equipos oriundos desdes pagos es solamente 110Vac y raramente hay una llave conmutadora para escojer entre 110Vac o 220Vac.
Mas raro aun es lo Japón , su RED es 100Vac @ 50Hz , Jajajajajajajajajajajaja o sea totalemente inconpatible con lo restante del mundo , Jajajajajajaja!
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## marcelocordobes (Dic 30, 2021)

Saludos a brasil, amigo!. Perfecto. Entonces allí el voltaje entre fase y neutro es menor que en Argentina. 220v. Gracias por la información.
Alguien podrá aclararme la duda que tengo para calcular la sección o diámetro del  cable alimentador de energía al soldador si usar las relaciones o el dato de los kvamperes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 30, 2021)

marcelocordobes dijo:


> Alguien podrá aclararme la duda que tengo para calcular la sección o diámetro del  cable alimentador de energía al soldador si usar las relaciones o el dato de los kvamperes.


Tenes que usar la potencia y la tensión de línea (=220V si la soldadora es monofasica) y eventualmente el factor de potencia si la máquina lo especifica.


----------



## marcelocordobes (Dic 30, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Tenes que usar la potencia y la tensión de línea (=220V si la soldadora es monofasica) y eventualmente el factor de potencia si la máquina lo especifica.


Hola dr. Zoidberg. Mira tengo el dato de factor de servicio 35%. Como seria la ecuación si este es el factor de potencia que tu dices?


----------



## switchxxi (Dic 30, 2021)

marcelocordobes dijo:


> tengo el dato de factor de servicio 35%. Como seria la ecuación si este es el factor de potencia que tu dices?


Factor de servicio no es igual a factor de potencia.

El primero te indica que tanto podes exigirle a la soldadora en cuanto a tiempo activo (si podes soldar 3 días seguidos o, después de 1 hora pro ejemplo, tenes que dejarla "descansar").

El segundo es el factor de potencia que indica el desfase entre la tensión y la corriente. Un factor de 1, indica un consumo puramente resistivo y la corriente calculada es la que va a pasar por el cable. Un factor de 0.5 significa que va a pasar el doble.

En vez de volverte loco con eso usa la potencia que dice el fabricante 6.5KVA y calcula de ahí. (Creo que los VA incluye el factor de potencia y los W no, pero puedo estar equivocándome).


----------



## analogico (Dic 31, 2021)

marcelocordobes dijo:


> Hola dr. Zoidberg. Mira tengo el dato de factor de servicio 35%. Como seria la ecuación si este es el factor de potencia que tu dices?


 
 eso es el uso recomendado cada 10 minutos
calcula 35% uso 65% descanso


----------



## phavlo (Dic 31, 2021)

A ver si sirve de ayuda :




Yo uso mí soldadora (que es más chica una Inverter La-ser de 160A) en una instalación normal (cables de 2,5mm) y va bien... 
Creo que con unos cables de 6mm u 8mm tendría que andar bien. 

Por lo que veo, esa es una TIG 😍


----------



## fabioosorio (Ene 1, 2022)

phavlo dijo:


> Yo uso mí soldadora (que es más chica una Inverter de 160A) en una instalación normal (cables de 2,5mm) y va bien...



Yo lo mismo, pero falta un par de según como.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 1, 2022)

Pues si con 2,5mm² funciona pero le falta un poco, ya sabes.
Usa 4mm² que es el siguiente escalón, no hay escala intermedia.
De todos modos mira el resto de la instalación no sea que pongas esa sección y el resto sea de 1,5mm² o cualquier otra cosa.


----------



## marcelocordobes (Ene 3, 2022)

phavlo dijo:


> A ver si sirve de ayuda :
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 276280
> 
> ...


Muchachos, usen las tablas de las normas IRAM


----------

